
Why a period in a text message makes you sound angry - joeyespo
https://qz.com/1169792/theres-a-reason-using-a-period-in-a-text-message-makes-you-sound-angry/
======
grawprog
My keyboard auto correct automatically adds periods at the end of sentences.
My keyboard makes me seem angry all the time I guess.

